# CLOSED 540 turnip prices



## BlueberryDream (Jun 1, 2020)

Hey guys, I got good turnip prices today! 540 bells.

Let me if you're interested.

Any donations would be appreciated, my island is pretty basic!! I would love some cute furniture (yellow, pink or green), garden bench, ironwood stuff, log bench or wild log bench, natural square table.

I'M GETTING A LOT OF RESPONSES!
I will message you my dodo code one by one, in the order you commented.

UPDATE -
I'm closing my gates now. I will be online later. If I sent you my dodo code and you didn't come, I will be online from 7pm EDT


----------



## zetapsicq (Jun 1, 2020)

Howdy- I would love to visit to sell. 

-Kristofer from Tucker.


----------



## MKuro (Jun 1, 2020)

I’d love to come! I’ll look through some things I can get you. I’m pretty new so I don’t have much


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi, may I visit?

Lora from Paraíso

Edit: I have a log bench dIY I can bring.


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 1, 2020)

I would love to come ! Salomé from bibouland  I am brining some of the items you need + a DIY


----------



## loveclove (Jun 1, 2020)

Hey! Can I come? I can craft some of the stuff you asked


----------



## Reploid (Jun 1, 2020)

May I please come by?


BlueberryDream said:


> Hey guys, I got good turnip prices today! 540 bells.
> 
> Let me if you're interested.
> 
> Any donations would be appreciated, my island is pretty basic!! I would love some lovely furniture (yellow or green), garden bench, ironwood stuff, log bench or wild log bench, natural square table.




	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020

I can bring a wild log bench.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi, I would love to come over.
I have a spare Ironwood Chair DIY.

Kia from Tropicako


----------



## GDarling (Jun 1, 2020)

May I visit please?
Darling from Kona


----------



## Sami913 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi there! Sami from IsleSchmoo I got a garden bench for you!! Would love to Visit!


----------



## Heroacademia (Jun 1, 2020)

Can I go I’ll give 1,000 bells and a Garden table 

from I-Island


----------



## Polilla (Jun 1, 2020)

May I come please? Can craft some ironwood items for u


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 1, 2020)

would love to come by! I think I have some spare stuff I can drop by


----------



## xMartin (Jun 1, 2020)

Can I come please?
More than happy to tip ☺!


----------



## BlueberryDream (Jun 1, 2020)

Hey guys! I live in New York so it's 2pm, I'll be online throughout the day. I'll message you my Dodo code one by one, thanks!


----------



## Star Crossing (Jun 1, 2020)

BlueberryDream said:


> Hey guys, I got good turnip prices today! 540 bells.
> 
> Let me if you're interested.
> 
> Any donations would be appreciated, my island is pretty basic!! I would love some lovely furniture (yellow or green), garden bench, ironwood stuff, log bench or wild log bench, natural square table.



hi! I’d love to come by!


----------



## BlueberryDream (Jun 1, 2020)

Okay I got a lot of responses, so i'm closing up. If you messaged or commented before this I'll send you my code soon


----------



## BlueberryDream (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm closing my gates now. I will be online later. If I sent you my dodo code and you didn't come, I will be online from 7pm EDT


----------

